# 95 Pathfinder vacuum leak issues--newb



## steamcorners (Aug 15, 2005)

Hello, all. I'm new to the forum, and I'm having issues with my 150k 95 Pathfinder. FYI, its a 95 SE-V6 4x4. Well, a couple weeks ago I performed a tuneup on the truck for the first time--only had it for 6 months, didn't know what the previous owner had done--so I replaced plugs, wires, cap, rotor etc. Well, the number 6(?) cylinder plug, right up against the firewall, was a royal pain, and I pulled a vacuum hose off somewhere. Now the truck idles roughly. After consulting the vacuum hose routing diagram on the underside of the hood, it appears to be the hose from the manifold to the fuel pressure regulator. Does anyone have a pic of the FPR, or a better description of what and where this will be? I don't have a FSM, just a Haynes, and it doesn't give me much help. Anyone out there able to help me? I'm not a total mechanical idiot, it's just that the last time I worked on a Nissan, it was my dad's 73 240z. Little less complicated. I really need the truck to run well, since my other car, a 91 Miata, is laid up awaiting a suspension transplant. Thanks!


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

It is on the rear of the engine, close to the #6 plug.


----------



## steamcorners (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, I could get that much seeing as I pulled the hose off while I was changing the #6 plug and wire. Does anyone have a photo of the FPR, or a scan of a FSM page?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I suggest using a flashlight and your own two eyes to find the loose or disconnected vaccuum line. It's not that hard to poke in there and see what's going on.


----------



## steamcorners (Aug 15, 2005)

Well, I appreciate all of the help, however, considering my size 7 7/8ths head and the fact that I'm 6-4, I can't really get my eyes down in the two inches between the manifold and the firewall, and I really don't want to pull the manifold, or else pull the dash and cut holes in the firewall to plug a single vacuum leak. 
I understand that I need to look for the leak. I simply asked for a little help. Every other automotive forum I've been a member of has generally been helpful to my inquirys. I'm sorry to say I will likely not be returning here.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out...


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

steamcorners said:


> Well, I appreciate all of the help, however, considering my size 7 7/8ths head and the fact that I'm 6-4, I can't really get my eyes down in the two inches between the manifold and the firewall, and I really don't want to pull the manifold, or else pull the dash and cut holes in the firewall to plug a single vacuum leak.
> I understand that I need to look for the leak. I simply asked for a little help. Every other automotive forum I've been a member of has generally been helpful to my inquirys. I'm sorry to say I will likely not be returning here.


Hey, I tried to be as helpful as I could. What good is a picture going to do if you won't or can't see the real thing? With that attitude you won't need to be concerned about my attempting to help you again, here or any other forum.
-Bye


----------



## steamcorners (Aug 15, 2005)

Folks, I'm sorry, I really didn't mean to start this. 88path and Animal, I'm sorry for taking your advice the wrong way. I'll save you the sob story, but it's been a _rough_ automotive weekend for me. I spent hours last night searching for the FPR on top of the 20 hours under the hoods of my vehicles this past weekend, so I'm a bit grouchy.
Again, please forgive me for being so b**chy in my previous posts. From reading other posts throughout the forum, this place seems to be much more helpful (and especially more mature) than, say, honda-tech (no, don't have a Honda, but have been helping some friends on their cars.) Those guys continually flame back and forth, and questions don't get answered. In my crappy mood this AM, I was afraid I'd stumbled upon another one of those forums. I hope to be welcome to return with more questions in the future.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

steamcorners said:


> Folks, I'm sorry, I really didn't mean to start this. 88path and Animal, I'm sorry for taking your advice the wrong way. I'll save you the sob story, but it's been a _rough_ automotive weekend for me. I spent hours last night searching for the FPR on top of the 20 hours under the hoods of my vehicles this past weekend, so I'm a bit grouchy.
> Again, please forgive me for being so b**chy in my previous posts. From reading other posts throughout the forum, this place seems to be much more helpful (and especially more mature) than, say, honda-tech (no, don't have a Honda, but have been helping some friends on their cars.) Those guys continually flame back and forth, and questions don't get answered. In my crappy mood this AM, I was afraid I'd stumbled upon another one of those forums. I hope to be welcome to return with more questions in the future.


Apology accepted, at least by me. :thumbup: 
If you are still fighting this and would like some additional advice, try feeling around for a short 1/4 inch nipple near the top center of the block. It is below the intake, so if your hand is too big to do this, you'll need someone else to reconnect the hose anyway, so get them to find it. Short of that, I'd have to do it myself.
Don't let it win by letting it get to you. Sometimes taking a step or two back is the best thing you can do. :cheers:


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Don't worry too much about it. I have thick skin.  Hope you can get your pathy back in good running order soon, man.


----------



## canuuu (Dec 9, 2005)

*smoke and mirrors*

if you must see it.......try to get an inspection mirror.........or test 'feel' a vacuum nipple you can see for a little practice before trying to find the one at #6 plug... happy hunting.


----------



## steamcorners (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks. I actually got the vac hose back on, but the Pathy still idles roughly. I might have got some bad plugs or wires, since it happened the day I was changing those.


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

If the plug wires are suspect, measure their resitance with a multimeter. I don't know the specs for Nissan plug wires but hopefully the bad wire has a different resistance than the others.

Could be that the vacuum hose has a leak or disconnected from somewhere else. Sadly means tracing that hose back to it's start. A hand-operated vacuum pump helps test hoses for leaks (rent from DIY place)

An inspection mirror or even a cosmetic mirror taped to a screwdriver or wrench can let you see behind the motor. Haven't done it myself but maybe try looking at the back of the engine from underneath.

Hope you find the trouble.


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

*Rough Idle*

Hello there, I also have a 95, black XE 4x4...I love it...!!...I Your rough idle could be from improperly gapped plugs. Most plugs are pregapped for your vehicle, but if you happened to buy NGK i know they don't.. Gap at 32. Be 100% sure you connected the lose hose back to the Fuel Pressure Regulator! This will cause serious vacuum problems. I could be more helpful if i knew if the rough idle comes and goes, hot or cold engine. Park or drive.??.. 

Heath.


----------

